# Canadian Passport Question



## EHolly (Oct 8, 2012)

For the Canadians on the board: What is the Issuing Authority and Place of Issue for Canadian passports? Mine says Gatineau under Issuing Authority, but then what do I put under Place of Issue?

Thanks!


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

EHolly said:


> For the Canadians on the board: What is the Issuing Authority and Place of Issue for Canadian passports? Mine says Gatineau under Issuing Authority, but then what do I put under Place of Issue?
> 
> Thanks!


The issuing Authority is "Passport Canada" but the place could be a number of locations, including Gatineau (this is the main address for Passport Canada). 

Which location is printed in the right hand corner of your passport? That will tell you where your passport was issued from.


----------



## EHolly (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks you! I used to live in Gatineau and that's where I applied, so I'm sure that's the right one.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

EHolly said:


> Thanks you! I used to live in Gatineau and that's where I applied, so I'm sure that's the right one.


Sorted!:clap2:


----------

